

How Software Companies Die - siasia
http://www.zoion.com/~erlkonig/writings/programmer-beekeeping.html

======
ColinWright
Some of the previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=43842> : 4 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=99568>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=552821> : 23 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1635094>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1637968>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1654310>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1866486> : 45 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2523005> : 3 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2734040>

~~~
siasia
Hehe, somehow HN didn't detected that's already here.

